# CQHAM.RU

## alex.kozlov311

,     .  ?

----------


## alex.kozlov311

, .

----------


## K6VHF

(ENG).    !

----------


## Valery Gusarov

-   -     ...
     .    ,  --  ...
     - ,  - ,      .
    ...
  - - ...

----------


## ew1mm Gary

*****
,   .    ?

----------


## ve3kf

> ,   .    ?


,  ,            ,     . ,   ,     + .

----------


## ve3kf

> ,           , ..       . ?


       ,   +,    .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> -


  ?,  -     ?   -   (-.)      -  ?
 ...

----------


## Valery Gusarov

-,    -, -            - -  ,  -   -...
 .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

()???
            ?

----------


## ve3kf

> 2  35.  3   ,


   35       ,    89 ,        3200.  :wink:

----------


## HFuser

> 35


  - .   81  83- .      .. 3400.

----------

.         ,     .     .
...      :Very Happy:  
   .

----------


## ve3kf

> - .


       ,   .  .               .     .      ?

----------


## ew1mm Gary

: *****
 . . . ?
    ()??? 
            ?

----------


## VINT

?   ,           ,    ? , "" !?
73 !

----------


## HFuser

> ,   .  .               .     .      ?


,    ,       . ,               .           ,       .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ()???





> -  . 
>   ,   ...





> .  ,          ,     .      ,     .


  ?    ?

----------


## HFuser

, ,.  :  :    VE3XB. , .
      ,         ,   . ,  -,    .



> ,        .       50 ,   .


  :  43     .

----------

*ew1mm Gary* !  "" ?         !

----------


## ve3kf

> !


   ?   :Very Happy:

----------


## ve3kf

> 


    ,        .        ,      ?      ?   :Smile:

----------


## ve3kf

.  -  +? :wink:

----------


## ve3kf

> 


,    ,  .         81   .    ,     .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ew1mm Gary !  "" ?         !


  ,    .
 ,    ?
       ,    .
   -   ,   -   , ..          ,     -  ,           ,         .
  , ,   ,   ,  ,          -.  :wink:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> ...   ....


,    . 

   RV4LK,         ,    .
  RU4AA,    .
  ,   .

   ().
 RV4LPK ()           .
  ,   ()         .
      ? 
          .     .
  ,       10   ,    .

,     ?  :wink:

----------

R8UG, 22

----------


## ve3kf

> .


81  ,     ,   .      .

----------


## alex.kozlov311

-70,61,39       40-50 ,    ?

----------

> 20 ,   60     ,    
> 
> 
> 20  ,    20,   40-   -   , ,        , 
>   ,    .  :wink: 
>   .       ,      .
> 73!


!      :wink:             :wink:    "  "         :wink:

----------

> .,     1993 .  7 . 33    ()   .


       ,      :wink:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> .,     1993 .  7 . 33    ()   .


 ,       .  :wink: 
       ,            ,       . 




> ,


         .
        -     48...60 ,      .
  ,  30    ,       -35   .
 ,       ,    .

: Sr-71
 6      ,    , RU4AA.
    .
    ,    ,           100     .

  .      . 
 ,            .
*   !*
  ,       (, )   - 3060 .
        .

    .  .
    ,      .

,            .
*  ,    , ()         ,      ,   .*

       ?
  ,       .
**,  **    ,           .

    ,       ,  ,     .

,   ,    ,    ,      30 .
    , ..     ,    , ,        ,    , , 35 .
,    ,   .

,     *RV4LK*,  ,      .
   ,          .
   , ,  !

  ,     , ..       ,    ,  ,     100 ?
   -      .

    (    ),      34, -35    2 !!!
     10 ,     .

,          ,       .

 ,  .    ,               60...100 .
    ,         , ..  **.
  ,   -   ,     .
 .       ,  ,     .
73!

----------


## Set-up

> ,       .  :wink:


  :wink:

----------


## ew1mm Gary

: ***** 
,      ,   .
73!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> 100%     )))))


   .     .
  ,       - .  .   ,    .
73!

"" .  -   .
RU9CA

----------


## ew1mm Gary

> .


           .  .
    ,         ,           .

Bill Orr, W6SAI -The Radio Handbook, 1959.
http://exfile.ru/95855

Bill Orr, W6SAI - W2LX, Stuart  All about Vertical Antennas.
http://exfile.ru/95858

Bill Orr, W6SAI - W2LX, Stuart  Beam Antenna Handbook.
http://exfile.ru/95865

The ARRL Antenna Book (The 18th  edition)
http://exfile.ru/95868
73!
Good reading!

----------


## ux2ix

> 88368
>        -81


         ,       , ,,,,  ..         .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> -81


  7,  7_8 ,   .
*     51  ,       
 ,   ,   .
   ,    ,       .
         15 ,    .
    .*

----------


## LY1SD

> -81


    (/-)       ,    .   ,  .         .    ,           .  TESLA SRV-20,         TESLA,     .    ,   -21.       ,    , ..    .       - ,  .   - .

----------


## HFuser

> 


  .     .  10 ,      .         .  -.

----------


## rv3seu

-74,     .           .      ,          .  :Shocked:       ,   .    ** * 3373*.

----------

tomcat

----------


## rv3seu

Ѩ    . http://cq-dx.ru/articles/amplifiers/20

----------

SergeyK, tomcat

----------


## tomcat

> 


   -      + IRF630, -    5617,   50 :

  11...12 ,      ?

----------


## UB3RBU

> +  -


        +  -?

----------


## manul

"",     !

----------


## LY1SD

> +  ,    -.


.

----------

ivan gea

----------


## LY1SD

> ,     !


 /-   -21  -35.       (  - )     ( ).



> ?    !


,    .

----------


## Mayor

> ...
>         ,  . ..   ? ..
>    ,     ,        . ..      !      +  ! ..


... -  - "" ???...  , 10     ,      10  ???

----------


## LY1SD

> .


 .
-----------------------



> !      !      !      +  !     !


  ,   !!! OK?
  .
     ,     /-   ,      21  -35 (  )  -   - !

----------


## VA6AM

-....   ?
   ?

----------


## LY1SD

> -....   ?
>    ?


, .   ,    .   ,   -,   .
------------------
         -,     /-,      TESLA.
  ,   ,    -.   .

----------


## VA6AM

> , .   ,    .   ,   -,   .


,     ,               ?




> .      ,               !
>      ,  ,    .
>    ,     ,      .    .


.    10 ,    ?

----------


## Relav

> ... -  - "" ???


         . ,          ,   .        ,       .       ,    ,     .  -   ,    .

----------


## Relav

> .   ..


     ?

----------


## Milldi

> .


   ,    .                      .



> ?


    ,      ,        (     ).
    130-140%    ,             (       ).


  ""       ,          .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,     ,               ?


     ().  ,    ,    .  ..        ,        .



> .


    .  .   ,   .
  #106     .   -     __ (__)     ,    . OK?



> .


    ,    ,  ... (  2    #106). OK?          ,      .       ,    -   , ... ::::  OK?

----------


## Milldi

> ,        .          .


    -81?      (       :Very Happy:  )?         .        ,      ?  :Smile:   :Smile:  



> .


 ,  ,       .              180.

----------


## Milldi

> ,     ,   . OK?


        .

----------


## ua3rbj



----------

?         ?

----------


## ur5cbz

> (  ),     - ,               ,


   ,    .    -   800-850.    .      .

----------


## Alex 1

?     .... http://pa0fri.home.xs4all.nl/Lineair...nditioning.htm

----------

UN7RX

----------


## Mayor

> ...      ..      ..   ..      PA     ...


.. ...

----------

rz3dab

----------


## CHACK

> ,    .    -   800-850.    .      .


        .
  ,             800  ,   ,
     , - ,       ,       .
        .

----------

LY1SD,

----------


## LY1SD

-50 (   -43  ..)      3-4  ,  .     .   -29 (-30)     10-   .



> .





> ,             800  ,   ,


          2- ,         **   .        .

----------


## LY1SD

> 10  ,      ,   900 .


,  ** ,     -50.     .

----------


## CHACK

> 2- ,             .        .


      .
            600 .      , 
       200 .     600 . ??? :Wink:  
 ,         .

----------


## ur5cbz

> ,             800  ,   ,


  .



> .


 ?

----------


## UN7RX

> ?


 , ! 40    ,  - ...

----------

RX6LQ

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 6-7


 .       . ?
.            273    ... :Razz:

----------


## UA6NJ

*  ......  ? *

----------


## CHACK

> !


     ()   . :Wink:

----------


## CHACK

.
-74         , -   15-20 ,     , - 5-10 
   -43 -    300 ,     ,       -43   500 
    -34,   -74       .

----------

,   (,  ...)

----------



----------


## tomcat

*RA3YDK:*
    .

----------


## 54

.. ,    


. http://pa0fri.home.xs4all.nl/Lineair...FRI1500eng.htm

----------

ua0lsg

----------


## CHACK

> ,    .          -43.    -140  ,      .   .   .       ,    .


    ,   ,    -43    . :  ,    ,    ,    ,   "", -    .

  -43,             (300-400 )       "",     -74  -34    15 ,       .

----------


## Milldi

> RA3YDK:
>     .


 .    ,   ,     .

          .




> 50.   30.  ,     .       !


      .
               .
27  .




> ,      ,           .


   (   )     8,

----------


## Milldi

.     .

----------


## Milldi

> .





> ,  .


       ,           .

----------


## Milldi

> 1977  "   " ..


  ,

----------


## Milldi

,   ,      .
  ,          ,          .

----------


## 240

> ,   ,      .


 


> -,   .        .


      ,   ""    .  ,  ,   ( -  ).         .

----------

SAM

----------


## UA4PKJ

BU508D    BU805D ?
C 11-12    13    -.     .      ?
    TLF127-03-1275      . 
.

----------


## Milldi

> .


    .

  ,     ,        .
                .

*  5 ():*




> TLF127-03-1275     .


               ,     .
       (   ,      )
 ,           
http://lifters.online.fr/lifters/labhvps/index.htm

----------

SAM,

----------


## Milldi

> 


  ,          ,                                (  ),        .

     ,       5-12.
         2  3 106      ()      ( 5       5              ).
 (   )   .

      ,           QTH (   ,      )     .

----------


## RZ3FQ

43.   6   ,     ,   ?

----------


## R1NR

,.   12  (  70-80  ) ,    . , ,    ,    12.    1.  ,      900,    .             .
    , ,  CQ/

----------


## rw0ab

> . 43     .      50. 10 .      1968  1970. , . 
>    18.  5 ! 
>  , 1983-1989..     22-40.
>   ,    ,      !      . 
>  232036  232037


   .  , , ,  .     ,     ,  .   ,  .          ,      .
   ,  .     , -43, -74, -84, -73, -78,      51 ,    .     .
 ,      ,         50%        ,    .   ,   ,  .  ,          .

----------


## RA6LTU

-74.       3   2-   .    .   .   -.                .       ?

----------


## UY3IG

.     10 .  -70 (  ).  -(-),   (+).          20,   -  .      10 .  .     ?

----------


## CHACK

> .


          ,     ""      ... :Wink:

----------


## Vic_599

. 
      .  ,           .           .
           3 .           ?

      ,     , .

          ,
       .

----------


## rn1qa

71   13, ()   8 .,  100 .

----------


## UY3IG

?      ,   .

----------


## Chin

!            ?
https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/2015-...ryId=200001478

----------

> ?


      .
  -2.
  ?

----------


## Ivan-ra6lc

43.   6   ,     ,   ?

----------


## RZ3FQ

140  .  6  .    6 .

----------


## rw0ab

EW1BA,      .      ,     .    ,    ,     "".  ,    ,   .    ,     ,        .    .

----------

mastertx,  34

----------

> ,   ,   .


 :::: 
,  !
   ...
    :
http://electronic-circuits.dening.ru...rator-na-tdks/

... .
   .

       .
    .
. 
  :  .
 :!: 




> ,    ,   .


  .   .
      !
 ::::

----------


## R6DX

,    110     .     EW1BA ,  . 
http://www.radio-hit.ru/shop/products/view/318185 
    ,   ,   
      ,  ,     .  .

----------


## ua5aa

...   EW1BA   . :
-  . 
-  60..70  ,  ,   . (   ,  / )
-  80..90-    (    ..)
-    2-3 ,    ,        -    ...  .
-      ,    ,  .

----------

DARKSTAR

----------


## npol

,  ,   .  .
https://www.ebay.de/itm/15KV-3-7V-Hi...%257Ciid%253A1

----------


## 240

.     .
      350 +350+1500 .             .

----------


## 4Y

,      .

----------


## 240

45 . 
 ,      : " "?

----------

> ""


   ?
    .    .

----------


## ra1qea

> ...
> *         .* ...      ** ? ...


   ,    "     " (* -   "",  * ).
   ""  "",   ,      ,  -    .
   ,     ()            .  .

----------

> 


          27  2006 .  149-  ,      .

----------

UT1LW

----------

> .


   .

   .
       ?

----------

> ,     ,   , .


        .
   ,   .
  .
 -     ?
     ?
-        ,

    .
-  -5     .
,  (    )   .
    .



> , ,


     - .
   .
  ,       .



> ..  .


 .
     .
,   ,    .
    ,    
    - :Crazy: !

----------


## npol

> ,    "     " ( -   "",   ).
>    ""  "",   ,      ,  -    .



 ,     "",    ,   .         ,       . 



> ,     ()            .


   ,   .  :Smile: 
        ,  ,  .      .    ,     .  :Embarassed: 

*  9 ():*




> ..  ..


            ,      . 



> .     ,     ""   .


    ,       .

----------

UY2ZA,

----------



----------


## ra1qea

> ...  ,     "",    , ** . ...     . ...
> **    ,  ,  .    ** . ...
>     ,    ** .


1.      ""?




> ...       *         .* ** . ...


2. 45   "".    ,   "".
3. ,  ,    .    ,  ,  ?
4.  ,     **  ( ** , **  (   )),   : " ,   ?".
5.  ?   ?   .      .
      : http://ok1amf.nagano.cz/konstrukce/GU43B/GU43B.htm        .
    UR5VFT ( https://pa0fri.home.xs4all.nl/Lineai...nditioning.htm )      : "EMISSION ...."    .




> ...        ?


    : http://www.cqham.ru/pa49_13.htm




> ...  -     ?
>  ... -        ,
> 
>    . ...
>      ,      ...


1.  ,  ,      ?
2.    ""  ""   ,   , "    ,   "   :Razz: 
3.  ,       71, 81, 43 ... ?  ""   50, 29, 645 ...  .

*  20 ():*




> , ... ...


1. .        .




> ... * "" *    .


  :  * " "*.    .
2.          -    ?       ,     .  WALET, ,  , ,     ,    ,   ?     . .  "  ". " :  ..."     .

----------


## CHACK

> -43,  .
>  .,     .
>  .


    ...     ??
         -43       ...     ... :Razz: 



> .

----------


## ra1qea

> ...  -43,  .
>   . ...


  43      -140-.
        43 ,  - .
     ?   :::: 




> ...
>   ,   ,   
>    -   .


  -   .   , : "  "!      ::::

----------


## ra1qea

> ...     . ...
>     ? ...


  !!!   ,     !   :::: 
    CHACK,    ?
 ,   : "   CHACK    43 ?"  :::: 
         81 ... ?

----------

4l1ma

----------


## YAlexY

*UT1LW*,

----------

UT1LW

----------


## WALET

:Shocked: 

    ""     .
    (    !) 
         -      ""     .                 " " -    ,                .
 RA1QEA      ()    -   12-14 ,    18-20,    23-25 .
  ?
    ? 
   -      -       ,          .
            .      .

----------


## CHACK

> /  "-409",  /  - 10 .
>        . "LG" (20 ... 26 ).    36  "" .   ,    .
> .


          ,         ,  ... :Sad: 
   ,   .
-74       -43

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## CHACK

1983 .
                ,   . 
             . 
  -    :Sad: ,   - ...     ,   -  !  :Razz: 
    "  ".

----------


## UT1LW

*CHACK*,  ?

----------

UT1LW

----------


## UT1LW

,    ,    74  ?     .   .       .

----------


## WALET

-  -70,      = 1/2 =74.       = 2.              20-30,   ""  -      (1650  . .),      (2200 ..)   -     .           .  :Wink:

----------

UT1LW

----------

UA3GR, UR5VFT

----------


## RD7M

...   ???....

----------


## WALET

> ...   ???....


    (   ).      .     () .

----------

Jonis

----------


## CHACK

> ?


        ,    ... :Razz:

----------

RT5A, UR5VFT, UT4UCM

----------


## CHACK

> -


         .
   ""  ,     ,                    .         ""   .

----------

RW3QDF

----------


## ur4qrc

"        ""  ."    ,      .   (  )               .

----------


## CHACK

> 30   ..... "" "''


 -34    ,           "" ... :Smile: 
    ,      ...

----------

AlexanderT

----------


## CHACK

> ''''


   -   .

-34      , , ...      ...

       -43   40       "" ....

----------


## CHACK

> -78  .


 -  ,        ...

----------


## ra1qea

> ,     5     20?


      6  24 .  6-  - 5, ,   "+5".  24   "+20".

----------


## WALET

> -78  .
>  -  ,        ...


  ,              " ",      ,            .             600,     ,  ! :Wink:   :Wink: .
P.S.     -   () .           "-"     -78  :Wink: .

----------

4l1ma

----------


## WALET

> -78?


 OFF
  ,     .        ()  .    .             ,      2 .    3   :Wink: .                 10    3 .    -   -.

----------

UT1LW

----------


## IDon

> ,





> ,  , ,


 OFF...
  ... , 45  ,   ,  /  .
  ,   ,    /       ....
  ,    ..., ...    !

----------


## IDon

> ...


 !
    , ,    .
          ...

----------


## AlexanderT

> , ,    .


  ,     ,               . ,    ()          .

----------

UT4UCM

----------


## Jonis

> 1983, 1999, 2007  
>    , 3-4   -140    , ...  +3000  ...      ""....


..    "        ()" https://www.elec.ru/articles/rekomendatsii-dlja-potrebitelej-moschnykh-generato/ 

-43     -,     -  18-20 .     .

----------

CHACK

----------


## Jonis

"          ,          ,       *1*."
  .   :Super:

----------

UR5VFT

----------

